
Natrium Power Production and Storage System - rbanffy
https://www.terrapower.com/terrapower-and-ge-hitachi-nuclear-energy-launch-natrium-technology/
======
gus_massa
Is there a page with more technical info, like how many watts does it produce
or the size of the building or the estimated cost of the electricity?

------
PaulHoule
Why?

